# Unix - The Hole Hawg



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 31, 2021)

http://www.team.net/mjb/hawg.html


----------



## astyle (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice story, but the serious injury did get my attention. Some of those tools are industrial grade for a reason - without proper training (and licensing/certification) they're just dangerous to operate. The worst thing that can happen with `# rm -rf /*` - you'd be faced with reinstalling the system from scratch, and spending a few hours giving yourself a headache trying to set things up correctly. The worst thing that can happen with a Hawg? A trip to the emergency room.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 11, 2021)

astyle said:


> The worst thing that can happen with a Hawg? A trip to the emergency room.


You lack imagination and/or experience. ER is when your vital parts are well enough to still allow you to scream.


----------



## astyle (Aug 11, 2021)

Crivens said:


> You lack imagination and/or experience. ER is when your vital parts are well enough to still allow you to scream.


I was just self-censoring, really... Sometimes, you gotta have some judgement about what's OK to post in the forums, and what's not.


----------



## PMc (Aug 11, 2021)

Wonderful story. Now it makes sense I figured Windows is not actually an OS. 



astyle said:


> Nice story, but the serious injury did get my attention. Some of those tools are industrial grade for a reason - without proper training (and licensing/certification) they're just dangerous to operate. The worst thing that can happen with `# rm -rf /*` - you'd be faced with reinstalling the system from scratch, and spending a few hours giving yourself a headache trying to set things up correctly. The worst thing that can happen with a Hawg? A trip to the emergency room.


So what? That's what the darwin-award is for.

The evolutionary niche of our species is tool-building. So what is this idea, that we must not use or must not get proper tools, because they might be dangerous? Doesn't this say, life, a species-appropriate life, is too dangerous for us, and it is better for us to be nicely kept in cages and protected?
What has become of mankind? Normally, if you go to the woods fetch some berries, there may always be a bear eager to eat you. (In America, in some places, it seems still the case - here in Europe no chance, probably 10'000 huntsmen per bear  ) So, it is _absolutely normal_ that life is dangerous and you must use your brains - as otherwise you've lost.
But then, if all the dangerous things are kept away from us, and only accessible to specialists with proper training and bullshit and whatever, then the obvious consequence is: the brain works like any other muscle, if you don't use it, it deteriorates.
So all the caring and protection and keeping away the danger, that is how we created a population of eight billion imbeciles.


----------



## Jose (Aug 12, 2021)

Part of this larger essay. The whole thing is worth a read:


			C R Y P T O N O M I C O N


----------

